# 5D MK III vs Samsung Galaxy Note 3



## Rienzphotoz (May 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLiehzLTxXk

To read the original article, click the link below
http://blog.planet5d.com/2014/05/shooting-4k-with-a-smartphone-does-the-galaxy-note-3-stand-a-chance-against-the-5d-mark-iii/


----------



## Cgdillan (May 6, 2014)

The compression on this video was pretty horrible. Standard 5D compressed footage is pretty soft, but I know that the 5D Raw would not be that soft looking if processed properly. Nonetheless, the Note3 is awesome camera phone video.


----------

